# mossberg 835 or remington 870



## jprairie (Dec 3, 2011)

which one is more reliable shoots all 12 gauge shells interchangeably the better gun the one with most avaible parts can handle all 12 gauge shells simply i want the better gun


----------



## jprairie (Dec 3, 2011)

ill also be shooting every thing from clays to dove and quail to geese and turkey


----------



## Victor DeVine (Dec 3, 2011)

I love my 870...


----------



## TBass (Dec 3, 2011)

I loved my mossberg 500 so much I stepped up and bought the 835 turkey hunter.  Never had any problems with either and they are as versatile as I could ever want.  That's a tough decision.  I've been there.  Just glad I went the way i did.


----------



## gcs (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a 835 12 ga 3.5 magnum turkey gun. It shot a good pattern but it was so light, it would bruse my shoulder every time I shot it. I'm not a small guy either. I sold it and bought a Browning BPS


----------



## six (Dec 3, 2011)

Go with which ever one feels the best in your hands and on your shoulder.   I have both and can't complain about either one.


----------



## TBass (Dec 3, 2011)

gcs said:


> I had a 835 12 ga 3.5 magnum turkey gun. It shot a good pattern but it was so light, it would bruse my shoulder every time I shot it. I'm not a small guy either. I sold it and bought a Browning BPS



"Light"???  I've never heard anyone say that?  The one complaint i hear from people is that it's so heavy?  I don't think so, but that's not a bad thing in my book.  I'm a smaller build so it works out for me.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2011)

Having both the 835 is a turkey killing machine, but for versitility I would go with the 870


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 3, 2011)

835 aren't as well made as the 870's, but they will mow a turkey down. I hunt with a Moss 835 with a Preston Pittman choke. Its deadly. And, I would consider it very light. It will kick your teeth out, while shooting the 3.5 shells.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 3, 2011)

I just bought an 870 super mag this past friday, i've owned an 835 for the last 20 years but it has cost me turkeys because the barrel is loose. I owned an 870 express years ago and wished i never sold it


----------



## gahunter12 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the Mossy 835 Thumbhole turkey Ed. I will admit it does kick, but not near as bad as the Super Nova I use to have. I had one of the worst flinches you ever seen while shooting that Super Nova. I sent mine to angle port to have the bbl ported, FC lengthened, and back boared. I love that gun. It shot very well before, but patterns extremly well now.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2011)

TBass said:


> "Light"???  I've never heard anyone say that?  The one complaint i hear from people is that it's so heavy?  I don't think so, but that's not a bad thing in my book.  I'm a smaller build so it works out for me.



A 835 is super light...... Mine will kick your teeth out because of it being so light, but it is a shooting machine.



Wycliff said:


> Having both the 835 is a turkey killing machine, but for versitility I would go with the 870



All around you can't beat the 870, but the 835 is a precision weapon on turkeys in the right hands........


----------



## RNC (Dec 4, 2011)

I prefer the 835 ........... but there aint a thang wrong with the 870 !


----------



## dtala (Dec 5, 2011)

look at both of em at the same time...

the 870 is the better made gun hands down...no comparison.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the 835 or 3.5" chambers.   I got a 20 ga. 870 rig that will out-shoot the 3.5 inchers.  But I'm cheating....


----------



## DMP (Dec 6, 2011)

Wycliff said:


> Having both the 835 is a turkey killing machine, but for versitility I would go with the 870



yep

If all you were going to do was turkey hunt then I would get the 835 but for all around, the 870 will be a better gun.


----------



## florida boy (Dec 7, 2011)

dtala said:


> look at both of em at the same time...
> 
> the 870 is the better made gun hands down...no comparison.



yep...


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Dec 8, 2011)

I have an 870 Express and it is OK with Reminton Turkey Choke.

However, my Mossberg UltiMag with Primos Jelly Head (.690) shooting 3 1/2" Hevi Shot outperforms my Remington hands down.


----------



## firefighter374 (Jan 14, 2012)

I shoot turkeys, ducks, and pretty much anything with my 835 it hasn't give me any problems.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 14, 2012)

The 870 is the better made gun.  The 835 is the better shooting gun.  I have both.  And I have had several 870's.  Not one of them would out shoot my 835.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 14, 2012)

See what I mean.


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 14, 2012)

love my 835 but that being said it will make even the toughest of men only want to shoot it three maybe four times back to back before saying enough is a enough...


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't own an 870, but my 835 is about 14 yrs old and was used for many season of duck hunting, dove hunting, and turkey hunting.  It's been abused laying in the bottom of the boat, filled with grit, eating cases of steel shells, and even carried for days in the snow and ice of kansas for pheasant.  It has done it all, and lots of it, and it's NEVER, EVER, let me down.

I finally retired it from everything but turkey hunting, but everything from the stock to the finish on all the metal still looks nearly new.  I can't imagine a better all around shotgun to own.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Jan 16, 2012)

my 835 with kicks choke and 3.5" winchester supreme #6 hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 16, 2012)

Go with the 870 and a 26" barrel if you plan on using the gun for wingshooting as well as turkeys. Just for turkeys...the 835 would have my vote.


----------

